# sugerfree bad for dogs!



## Elly Elsenaar (Mar 27, 2006)

Did is what I find somewere else, may be you know it allready, I didn't


http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/15066760/


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Elly Elsenaar said:


> Did is what I find somewere else, may be you know it allready, I didn't
> 
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/15066760/


Thanks, Elly! Good info. I have read that manitol, used similarly in foods for diabetics (sugar-free candy, etc.) is also bad for the dog's liver.


----------

